

Ask HN : Should I serve files from GitHub? - dan_sim

I'm writing a javascript library and I want people to have an easy access to it. Is it wrong to suggest to use GitHub as the file server? I assume they are under CDN but I don't know how to be sure. I also assume that it's not against their policy but I didn't find that information.<p>The idea comes from : http://docs.jquery.com/Downloading_jQuery#CDN_Hosted_jQuery
======
cmelbye
I wouldn't. Showing an image stored in a repository (using their raw URLs) is
unbearably slow in most cases. If you've ever seen their post-update hook
page, the help text always loads slow for me because it's just doing an AJAX
request to the raw URL for the documentation that is stored in a repo.

------
tomh-
No you shouldn't, most likely files in the repo are not under CDN due to the
nature of it. They change frequently so there is no point to cache them.

